# Enter Shikari



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

what a band!


----------



## Chubsley (Feb 11, 2010)

They are awesome live bud. I travelled down from glasgow to manchestercto see30seconds to mars and they supported. I would recommen them to anyone


----------

